# annual nursing home assessment 99318



## mrolf (Jun 29, 2010)

Patient is brought to the clinic for their annual nursing home assessment.  Can we use 99318 when the patient is seen at the clinic instead of the nursing facility?  Please advise.  Thanks.


----------

